# Need boring help!



## milkyspit (Apr 27, 2004)

I've got a bit of a problem, folks. As a rabid flashlight modder, I've accumulated some hosts that I'd like to mod into some pretty nifty lights, but each one will need the battery tube bored, and I don't know where to turn for help! Plus to make matters worse, I'm not exactly rolling in dough right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif, so I can't just throw a pile of money at the problem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Er, any kind souls out there who might be willing to handle the boring for one or more of these lights for trade of flashlight(s) and/or parts and/or modding services? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Or at the very least, know who I might ask for assistance? I don't want to impose on anyone, but would be grateful for some help with this.

Here's a rundown of some of the stuff I need bored out...

*Mag 2D.* This one needs to be turned into a Mag 1D, plus have the battery tube bored just a bit wider to accommodate 4AA NiMH cells. Right now 4AA alkalines fit, but 4AA NiMH (tried two different brands) just barely do not! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif I've already got a Chief_Wiggum 4AA-to-D adapter for the resulting light.

*Arc 2AA Battery Tube(s).* I'd like to bore at least one of these (I've got both clickie and twistie models, could use either one) to the width of a CR2 cell, or if possible, a 123 cell.

*Unknown Brinkmann 2AA aluminum housing.* I'd like to get this one to hold either CR2 cells or (preferably) 123 cells, depending on how much can be bored out of the sidewalls without compromising too much structural integrity. Note that this light is NOT a Brinkmann Legend 2AA, but rather some sort of unknown Brinkmann twistie 2AA that originally had a single 5mm LED in the head!

*MiniMag 2AA and/or Brinkmann Legend 2AA.* I'd like to get one of these to hold CR2 cells, and possibly have the battery tube shortened as well.

Anyway, I appreciate whatever assistance you folks can provide. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

One final note: I'm considering donating one of these mods to CPF for fundraising purposes (not sure which one yet), so your help might also go to a pretty good cause. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 27, 2004)

Scott, 

If you have trouble enlisting help State-side, I can take care of the M*g's and Brinkman AA lights. The 2D mag is probably a little beyond my abilities though (internal threading).


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Wasabe! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyone else? Especially for the Mag 2D work? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Pretty please, with photons on top?


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 28, 2004)

Ask again in a month, Scott. I've yet to get my lathe but I took Unnerv's suggestion and ordered all the toys to go with it. I should be able to cut a 2 D mag down next month, I think... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


Daniel


----------



## HarryN (Apr 28, 2004)

PM Sent.


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 28, 2004)

PM replied! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

Still looking for help, especially on that pesky Mag 2D. (Nudge, nudge.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2004)

PM sent regarding the MagD


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 28, 2004)

PM replied on the MagD. Thanks for the tip! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## HarryN (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi - Send me the specs on what you have left and I will see what is feasible.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 3, 2004)

I've seen several posts about people using a "1 inch boring bar". One quote was "I found a 1 inch boring bar in my dad's tool chest and just had to use it."

What is the significance of one that large? I don't have the accessories for my lathe yet, so I haven't even seen a boring bar. But they will be here soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Daniel


----------



## KC2IXE (May 3, 2004)

OK - one thing you will find in machine shop work is that rigidity is a BIG deal.

a 1" bar will be a LOT more rigid than, say, a 1/2" bar (assuming all other variables the same) - It's why you see things like solid carbide boring bars - stiffer than steel. It's why you see wedge tool posts instead of the older lantern type. It's why a Hardinge HLVH is a MUCH better lathe than an Atlas 12"


----------



## gadget_lover (May 3, 2004)

That makes a lot of sense.

If it were a loose tolerance project like a battery holder I assume that it would not make much difference. On a bearing race, it would make a big difference, right?

Thanks for the reply.

Daniel


----------



## McGizmo (May 3, 2004)

Daniel,

When you loose rigidity, you can get chatter and even enough deflection folowed by a gouge followed by the part moving off axis and jamming. You can get tool breakage and all kinds of other *bad* results. It's not just a question of tolerance issues. For instance, as KC21XE stated, the same parting tool on my Atlas 12" has failed miserably whereas now on my Hardinge, it kicks a$$.

Even though boreing bars are rather long, there is some rule about the depth being a small multiple of the diameter. Kind of like step ladders that don't want you to use the last 3 rungs. Do it with knowledge of the risks involved. 

Hardinge has a web site dedicated to "hard" turning if I recall the term right. This is an example in extreme where these hot shot machinists are now turning hard materials that were ground in the past! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif They get into rigidity as well as force loading on the tooling and set up. The whole deal looks scarry to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## milkyspit (May 3, 2004)

Uh, guys? I still need to get my stuff bored. Kinda forgot all about this thread over the weekend. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll post an update on what seems to be taken care of, and what's not... after dinner. Better to do such stuff on a full belly o' food! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Not that the discussion isn't interesting! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (May 3, 2004)

Hi Scott. I hope it didn't look like I was trying to hyjack the thread. I thought you had all the items taken care of. If I learn enough about this and you have some items where the tolerances aren't too tight I might be able to help in a few weeks.

Daniel


----------



## KC2IXE (May 4, 2004)

Scott - 
PM Me - time is tight for me, but...

I'm in Queens


----------



## HarryN (May 17, 2004)

Scott

Are you all set on the boring requirements ?


----------



## milkyspit (May 17, 2004)

HarryN, honestly, no, I got sidetracked for a little while. Still need to take care of some of this stuff. I'll try to get my act together later this week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Very nice of you to check, though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------

